# jeans staining the leather seats



## bmw_guy_guy (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello,

I just discovered that my dark blue jeans has started staining the leather seats(oyster leather) on my bmw.

I think it is a combination of using the heated seats and a new pair of jeans.

Any recommendations of how to clean the leather seats. I have got the smart guard protection cover from bmw. would the smart guard protection cover the staining?

should i get a seat cover?


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

dont wear new jeans.


----------



## BerfsBimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

Lots of cleaning tips and product recommendations over in “The Detail Department” forum.
A good leather cleaner followed by leather conditioner should fix you up.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

And don't wear dark blue jeans.


----------



## roadkillrob (Aug 11, 2006)

Zaino (www.zainostore.com) I used the leather cleaner and conditioner, the cleaner works awesome and cleans up the jean stains very easily (removes tough stuff like pen also!) Z-9 and Z-10

Rob


----------



## Joeb427 (Jun 23, 2009)

ass sweat + blue jeans = stain problem.
Don't let the stain sit because it will be tougher to remove.


----------



## David9962000 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have the same problem with my Jade gray interior. It needs to be cleaned on a regular basis. I use Lexol products.


----------



## GinoDotCom (Jun 22, 2008)

David9962000 said:


> I have the same problem with my Jade gray interior. It needs to be cleaned on a regular basis. I use Lexol products.


Yup ditto for me too on my gray leather. Whether it's Jeans or even a jacket.. over time it'll start to show on light color leathers. Proper interior maintenance will do.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Woolite mixed one part to ten parts water is a very good cleaner on leather and should remove those stains..I would get a soft brush, something like a finger nail brush with the mixture. It will come out very nice


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

drive around in your jockey shorts, like I do.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

dboy11 said:


> Woolite mixed one part to ten parts water is a very good cleaner on leather and should remove those stains..I would get a soft brush, something like a finger nail brush with the mixture. It will come out very nice


What Doby said. If that doesn;t work try leathertique.


----------



## EnterTheDragon (Sep 7, 2009)

Will these products work on leatherette ?


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Dye Transfer*

Is a common problem on lighter coloured leathers; once the dye has imbued it can be very difficult to remove, but this can be avoided by regular cleaning and the use of a protector. The transferred dye will 'sit' on top of the protection and can then be cleaned off by regular cleaning. Using a solvent on leather that has a stain or dye transfer will do two things;

(a) Cause the dye to 'bleed' into the surface making it even more difficult to remove

(b) Damage the finish requiring replacement.

Dye transfer (from jeans, leather belts, etc) can be very difficult to remove; the longer it is on the leather the harder it will be to remove. Clothing dye normally shows as a greyish bloom in seat area. This is usually caused by dark dye transferring from clothing. Particularly avoid brand new (i.e. never been washed) denim jeans, damp knitwear etc (see Leather Master Strong Effect Cleaner (A-Aniline / Non-Coated) (P-Protected / Coated)

An extract from "Automotive Detailing, Inside & Out", a knowledge base for the perfectionist © TOGWT ™ Ltd Copyright 2002-2009, all rights reserved. This book will enable direct access to five decades of detailing knowledge and experience


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

EnterTheDragon said:


> Will these products work on leatherette ?


Woolite mix will. If it is stubborn then try a very very weak mix of apc/water.

Leathertique is for leather.


----------



## bmw_guy_guy (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for all the suggestion guys.

i used this product which came with the smart guard kit on my bmw. and the blue die came of like it was dirt on my hands. i am so happy. i have not cleaned it completely though but a friend of my just gave me a demo. 

easy peasy, lemon squeezy


----------

